# F Stop ICU bags



## starcam (May 27, 2016)

Hello,

I've pre-ordered an f-stop backpack for a trip in August and supposedly I'll have it next month. I'm finding that the ICU's are harder to come by and have no predictable availability.

Does anyone know of a 3rd party retailer that carries them and ships to the US? I've heard there are some out there I just have not been able to find one that ships here.

Thank you,


----------



## Zeidora (May 28, 2016)

I preordered one in December 2015, arrived May 2016. Don't hold your breath. I would only order anything that is in stock. There are a few direct outlets, but not many. I think they are listed on their website.


----------



## Cheekysascha (May 28, 2016)

I ordered mine in February and so far theres's been no update at all for us here in Europe with both the bag and the ICU, honestly Fstop gear has been horrible with their service and giving updates on orders and don't let any photo/camera shops sell their bags so at least here in Europe I don't think theres any other way to get your ICU then wait :/


----------



## d4mike (May 28, 2016)

F-Stop has taken the economics of supply and demand way too far. I ended up buying used because I was tired of seeing "Out of Stock" for over six months, and the answer from F-Stop when asked if I could get on a wiating list?

Nah, just keep checking back to the web site. They do make a good product though...

If I were you I'd start looking at buying used, check all the photo blogs that have a Buy and Sell. 

This one is the pro size, so they are out there Good luck!:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1431837/0?keyword=ICU#13572356


----------



## d4mike (May 28, 2016)

Found another one: http://outdoorshack.com.au/f-stop-camera-bags.html


----------



## Dfunk99 (May 28, 2016)

Not to try & change your mind, but what's wrong with Lowepro?


----------



## Eldar (May 28, 2016)

I have 3 f-stop backpacks and 4 ICUs. One backpack took 5 months, one ICU took 6 months. I ordered Gatekeepers in September last year. Still not delivered ... Totally unacceptable, but the products are very good when they finally arrive.


----------



## xps (May 29, 2016)

Same problem here in Germany. I ordered an Sukha directly from F-Stop with the Tele master ICU back in February. Still no definitively answer when it will receive. An pro photographer told me, AC-Foto will receive the ICU in three weeks, when ordered. I will phone on Monday and will post their answer


----------



## Zeidora (May 29, 2016)

Dfunk99 said:


> Not to try & change your mind, but what's wrong with Lowepro?


I recently switched from an LP Supertrecker AW to a F-stop Shinn with Cinema ICU. The f-stop actually feels like a backpack, not a trunk with straps like the LP. I did not think it would be that different, but those are good packs. I use this large one for my ArcaSwiss 4x5". Got a large ICU for my small daypack, but does not fit that well in my existing pack, so currently looking into a second F-stop backpack. However, I dread the wait, again.


----------



## xps (May 29, 2016)

starcam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've pre-ordered an f-stop backpack for a trip in August and supposedly I'll have it next month. I'm finding that the ICU's are harder to come by and have no predictable availability.
> 
> ...



_Which backpack & ICU are you looking for? _
Some are in stock at European dealers. Then maybe we can help you more sufficient


----------



## starcam (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's input. The bag I ordered in the Lotus and the ICU I am searching for is the Small Pro ICU.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 8, 2016)

If it is in stock, they can ship fast. If not in stock, it takes FOREVER or so it seems. I got the tripod bag and gatekeepers (nicely designed straps) about two days after ordering it. One of the F-stop owners lives in the same city and must have had some in stock.


----------



## starcam (Jun 9, 2016)

I wish I saw their Facebook page and read all the comments before I ordered, I would've gone elsewhere. If I don't receive by the end of the month, I am cancelling and disputing the charge on my card.


----------



## vlim (Jun 9, 2016)

When it's in stock the shipping is really fast, i've got mine ICu and strap gatekeepers under a week (in Europe). Email to them regularely is the best way to have a fast delivery...

Their products are really great for hiking/ photo trip !!! No other bag conpany can match it...


----------

